# At Death's Doorstep....Just about



## Herb G. (Jan 25, 2019)

Or, how no good dead goes unpunished. Last Monday, it was pretty cold & nasty here.
My wife didn't want to go out in it because her car takes forever to warm up.
I think the t-stat is shot.
Anyway, I took her to Walgreen's to pick up some meds.
The next day, we both came down with something.
I thought I was going to die Tuesday night into Wednesday.
I had a high temp, my BP was sky high & I couldn't get it back down.
I had a pounding headache, dia-you know what, and generally felt like chit.
I thought I was going to die. Seriously.
Here it's 4 days later & I'm just now getting back to somewhat normal.

I don't know what this stuff is, but I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
It comes on extremely fast & hits you like a freight train.
That's why I hate going to the drug store in the winter time.
Too many sick people in there spreading their germs.
Good thing I got a flu shot this year. I'm positive I have the flu because colds don't give off a fever.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 25, 2019)

Yikes! Hope you get well soon! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 25, 2019)

That’s why I use the drive thru.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 25, 2019)

My wife is a nurse and there is a flu going around that lands you on a ventilator...serious stuff. Glad it didn't go that far. Get better, and as Lou said, use the front door drive through...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 30, 2019)

Well, here it is 10 days later & I am still sick as a dog.
My chest feels like an elephant is sitting on it. My breathing capacity is down by at least 80%.
I feel like I'm going to die just climbing one set of stairs.
Whatever this stuff is, it's definitely a virus because a cold just doesn't do this to you.
The CDC flu map is showing widespread flu activity here, and the Urgent Care parking lot is
jammed from sun up to sun down. My Dr. closed his office last Wednesday & is telling everyone
to go to Urgent Care or the ER.
I've already lost over 15 lbs. from not eating. I do good to have some dry toast & a can of chicken noodle soup each day.
I wouldn't wish this crap on my worst enemy.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/usmap.htm

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 30, 2019)

That sucks Herb. Hope you get better soon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 31, 2019)

Does sound like the flu Herb. Have you had it checked out to be sure it's not pneumonia? Stuff like this doesn't go away as fast as when a guy was younger.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 31, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Does sound like the flu Herb. Have you had it checked out to be sure it's not pneumonia? Stuff like this doesn't go away as fast as when a guy was younger.


I can't even get close to a Dr. to get checked out. I am grateful we both got flu shots this year.
My wife & I had problems finding them this year, but we finally got one in November.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 31, 2019)

Sounds bad! I've had pneumonia a couple times and bronchitis at least 3 times, and it ain't fun! Hoping you turn the corner very soon. You may need antibiotics to kill the bug. Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 31, 2019)

Herb, I tried to tough it out at home a couple years ago feeling the same way you describe, but it almost cost me my life. Consider having someone take you to the ER especially if there's any chance you have Pneumonia. A nurse can check your oxygen level using a Pulse Oximeter to see if you need to be put on some supplemental oxygen. Getting some extra oxygen could make a big difference if you're having breathing problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 1, 2019)

@Karl_TN 
If I ever get well enough to go see my Dr., I will mention it to him.
This chit is ridiculous.


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 9, 2019)

Well, here it is 3 weeks later & I'm just about over it now. I would not wish this crap on my worst enemy.
My wife healed up a few days faster than me because she got it a few days before I succumbed to it.
I have not had the flu in over 20 years, and this batch just about killed me.
I wanted to warn you guys about it, because it's rampant, widespread, and deadly.
Keep yourselves well, and stay away from sick people if possible.

Thanks for the kind thoughts & well wishes on my behalf.
I appreciate it, my friends.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 9, 2019)

Glad to hear you're on the recovery side of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

